# Can you ship donor sperm from a UK clinic to a European one?



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm just wondering if this is possible due to the differences in anonymity laws.  I'm guessing not but I can't find any information on it.  We've bought two vials of donor sperm from the European Sperm Bank and they are currently in a UK clinic where we had been intending to have treatment.  We are currently questioning whether to go ahead with treatment there for various reasons and have been contemplating abandoning and going abroad.  I feel tied to the UK clinic now though due to the sperm being there in storage.  I'm assuming it's probably not possible to ship the sperm over to a Spanish/Greek/Czech clinic because if you have treatment over there, the donors have to be anonymous and the donor we selected from the European sperm bank is open identity due to this being required in the UK.  Just pondering things at the moment.....(we are doing double donation).


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

magic im not 100% sure, id email several clinics directly and ask. id ask one  in Czech, one in Greece and one in Cyprus. 
Serum,  Reprofit are Team Miracle  are probably your best bet. 
I read your last post about them splitting your potential eggs with up to 3 recipients and I have to say I would NOT be happy with that. 
and talk about the amount of stims they would be blasted with to get that many eggs. 
No one should be producing 24 eggs no matter what their ovarian reserve. it will almost certainly impact quality. 
and cause OHSS for the donor. 

personally I liked the Czech republic as they never over stim their donors. Reprofit do donor embryo. I think you would pay about a tenth of the price your probably going to pay at your UK clinic. 

yes there's the anonymity stuff  but personally I totally lost faith in the UK ivf clinics so aboard was the way forward for me
kjxx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

I'd agree you would get much better value abroad and probably cheaper to ditch the sperm in the UK and go with a double donor cycle abroad. 

With the advent of easily available DNA no one will be truly anonymous.  The donors themselves might not go on these ancestor websites but their relatives might.  To me it's no big deal as there is now increasing evidence that epigenetics plays a part so genes are expressed differently depending on the uterine environment and early exposures in life.  It's not solely about genetics but if my boys wanted to find out more by doing genetic tests I would support them when they are older. 
TCCx


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks so much for your replies ladies.  Yes I'm pretty annoyed about the situation and only found out at the last minute.  I think we will probably go ahead with things as previously planned but if another cycle was possible (hubby currently says no) then abroad is def on the cards. xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I have no dir experiences, but I came across articles (or webinars?) on eggdonationfriends on cryoshipping. x


----------

